# Ogryns Review



## damnation321 (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, im sure most of use engoy a good ogryn from time to time but we have to put thought into how good and bad they actually are since the new codex came out. First is that Ogryns know come with a mighty 5 toughness which is great cuz even marines will have trouble killin them and they also dont suffer from instant death power fists. They have furious charge and stubborn which makes them even harder to kill and dish out lots of pain as well. On the whole ogryns are pretty bad ass in an assault. The ripper guns have also been improved so your ogryns will have less trouble bashing the crap out of stuff in the assualt. Know lets looks at the down side to theses brutes. First is they are 40 points. The same amount of points as a termie with his magical 2+ armour and 5+inv. Plus they come with power weapons. Second is the they have initiative of 2 (3 on the charge) which means lots of enemies will be able to throw some wounds on them before the ogryns attack back. Finally is that the have a 5+ save, but u dont have to worry about that often becasue the enemy will have a hard enought time trying to dig into there bulky bodies. In the end id have to say that these boys can be pretty bad ass in a assault and puttin them in a chimera is always a good choice. My rating for ogryns is an 8/10.

if u have any comments then plaese post them and ill be glad to hear them.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, might want to erase the points value.

Also, the Bone 'ead (BONE standing for Bio-chemical Ogryn Neurological Enahncement, just a fun bit of 2nd ed fluff which they decided to bring back) is 10pts more than your average ogryn, with 1 more attack and LD. Not much else to mention, other than that on the charge the Ogryn have the same Str Rating as a IG PF but are still able to use frag grenades.

Now for you nay sayers out there, sure they may not have power weapons or be able to charge like Rough Riders. But they're as strong as and as tough as a Warboss, have furious charge and are stubborn. You spend about 10pts per wound and 3/4 attack, which at Str5 T5 is well worth it, and all though they have sub average I, the majority of attacks, power weapon or not, directed at them will do little against T5, and even Powerfists strike after them (which the majority of can't instant kill them anymore).

You'll be hard pressed to find an even more imposing infantry unit in the IG codex. The only down side to them is that they don't mix with Priests like they used too, and in my opinion should never be mixed with a commissar of any kind, and should almost always be stuffed into a Chimera. Which if you have quite a few out on the field, it's like playing with a jack in the box, except Jack is a violently nauseous ogryn bull eager to vent his frustrations on some weaklings.


----------



## Lord Castellen (Jun 29, 2009)

i like the concept of ogryns quite a bit, but is it possible to do a conversion of any kind? from like an ork? so that i dont have to shell out the $22 a model and $110 per squad and $145 for squad+chimera? cuz i really dont have that much space cash...


----------



## damnation321 (Jul 18, 2009)

what you could do is take warhammer fantasy ogres and convert them into ogryns. For the guns you could use spare heavy bolters or other heavy weapons to represent the ripper guns.

I hope this helped


----------



## Lord Castellen (Jun 29, 2009)

actually it did! thank you!!


----------



## damnation321 (Jul 18, 2009)

np if u need anymore help just give me a call


----------



## Overfeind (Apr 4, 2009)

i love them i have 12 of the new models in two chimeras, there grate in big games i give them yarick re roles to hit on the charge and there fearless. if im using creed i have 10 of them outflank. i loved them but i do find that your enemy will throw all there heavy weapons at them which will mean that it keeps your other things safe tanks and the sort.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Just which ogre models would you recommend? it's just that i've looked online and i've got: Ogre Maneaters, Ogre Leadbelchers, Ogre Ironguts, Ogre Butcher/Slaughter Master, Ogre Kingdom Bulls and several other types?

Also for the ripper gun why not take a G.Launcher, cut away the magazine and replace with and Autocannon magazine (Both halves, cut off handle) and lengthen the barrel?

Or take a bolter, add a lasgun stock, remove sickle magazine and replace with autocannon one, lengthen barrel.


----------



## damnation321 (Jul 18, 2009)

I would say that maneater would be your best bet and the only reason i said to us heavy weapons is because ogryns are big and having something like a grenade launcher or lasgun represent there rippers guns would not look as good becasue the weapons are small. I should have added in that you should convert the heavy weapons to make them more ripper gun looking


----------

